# Drehzahlregler gesucht



## BassmacherX (20 März 2011)

Haai, 
bin neu hier und möchte euch gleich was fragen :sm18:.
Ich bin der Steve 23j. alt und aus Karlsruhe und baue mir gerade ein Terrarium das via. Siemens Logo gesteuert und überwacht wird.

Mein Problem:  ich habe einen Lüfter der von der Logo Temperatur abhängig geregelt wird (Ufo Lüfter 230V 50Watt) 
Bis jetzt schaltet der Lüfter ab nem gewissen Schwellwert Ein und wieder Aus.
 Nun soll das ganze jedoch Drehzahl abhängig gesteuert werden.

Ich habe ne 12/24RC 0BA5 Logo.
  Anfangs wollte ich mir ein AM2Q + das Kemo 150M + Regler kaufen um das ganze umzusetzen. Aber das AM2Q ist mir zu teuer....

Da ich aber noch 2x Relaisausgänge an der Logo freihabe dachte ich an einen Regler der  über 2x Schliesserkontakte geregelt werden kann.  

Bsp:

Temperatur soll 25C° betragen.

Temperatur = 29C°  also schaltet Ausgang Q3  und der Regler fährt die Drehzahl des Lüfters langsam hoch solange bis die Temperatur wieder sinkt und bei 25C° verharrt bzw. bei unter 25C° der Ausgang Q4 schaltet und der Regler Drehzahl wegnimmt.

Naa ihr wisst schon was ich meine ,nää?!.

Jo und genau nach so einem Drehzahlregler suche ich...bisher erfolglos. Kennt jemand von euch einen Regler der sich so steuern lässt??   oder besteht die möglichkeit einen "normalen" Regler der über ein Poti geregelt wird so zu modifizieren??
Ich denke wenn sich noch die Integralzeit am Regler justieren lässt müßte das ganze ja auch so und ohne PI-Regler von der Logo aus regeln lassen?!.


Vielen Dank
bis demnäXt
SV


----------



## bimbo (22 März 2011)

Bei Frequenzumrichtern gehört ein "Motorpoti" meist zur Serienausstattung. Bei Phasenanschnittsteuerungen habe ich das bisher nicht gesehen.


----------



## BassmacherX (22 März 2011)

Phasenschnitt soll nich funktionieren?!.
Gedachte mittlerweile an nen Spannungsregler.  Hab da auch schon nen schönen endeckt für aktzeptable 30 euro.  24-240 Vac. Allerdings mit nem Poti zur Regelung.   Ich mein da jetzt nen Motorpoti reinzulöten wär ja irgendwie hmm ja wie soll ich sagen  weiß nicht... absoluter Umweg?! . Zumal das Teil ja fast mehr wie der ganze Regler kostet:?.
Da muss doch was mit Digitalten Widerständen zu machen sein?!  Keiner ne Planung von der Ahnung???


----------



## schichtelektriker (22 März 2011)

Hallo, Phasenanschnitt funktioniert schon, nur müsste der Sollwert potenzialgetrennt sein. 
Viele Grüsse


----------



## BassmacherX (22 März 2011)

D.h ???


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> Bei Frequenzumrichtern gehört ein "Motorpoti" meist zur Serienausstattung.


----------



## schichtelektriker (23 März 2011)

Das heißt, dass nicht bei jedem Phasenanschnittmodul eine Potenzialtrennung zur Sollwertquelle (i.d.R. Potentiometer) gegeben ist. Wenn Du anstelle des Potis ein Ananlogwert (SPS) drauf gibst, zerschießt Du Dir die Ausgangskarte. 
Viele Grüsse


----------



## BassmacherX (23 März 2011)

achso ja is logo .
Aber es geht ja nicht darum analog über die Logo zu Regeln sondern über 2x Relaisausgänge von der Logo.  
Gesucht wird ein Dimmer der 2 Tasten besitzt. Einmal für 
up & einmal für down.

= Phasenschnittmodul ohne Drehpoti. Sondern "Digital" mit up/down funktion.


----------

